
Live: Huawei Unveils AI Chip and Computing Framework - roboys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHNdVZp1lsc
======
roboys
From the description "Huawei launches its Ascend 910 AI Processor & MindSpore
Computing Framework in south China's Shenzhen. The company aims at boosting
computing power for the development of artificial intelligence technology."

~~~
roboys
Huawei: MindSpore, All-Scenario AI Computing Framework
[https://youtu.be/3cvLXCzChhc](https://youtu.be/3cvLXCzChhc)

------
tuxpenguine
When the director was asked about ethics in AI, the first thing he can think
of is related to the coexistence of humans and nature. That just showed how
little consideration was given on moral issues within such an organization.

